# Advanced Welding Processes _ New Manufacturing Processes and Materials Series



## أهل الحديث (13 أبريل 2007)

*Advanced Welding Processes 
New Manufacturing Processes and Materials Series*







Advanced Welding Processes (New Manufacturing Processes and Materials Series)
By J. Norrish

* Publisher: Springer
* Number Of Pages: 375
* Publication Date: 1899-12-31
* Sales Rank: 3856536
* ISBN / ASIN: 0852743254 

This book presents the current state-of-the-art in welding processes, concentrating on industrially significant processes and taking a wide-ranging and practical approach. This highly accessible work assumes only a limited basic knowledge of welding processes


djvu - 16.3 Mb. Book has no pages: 108-119, 287-302
http://rapidshare.com/files/25714994/Advanced_Welding.djvu​


----------



## prof mido (18 أبريل 2007)

مرحبا بعودتك أخ محب
أيوه كده ادخل في اللحام وكتبه
وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## prof mido (18 أبريل 2007)

مرحبا بعودتك أخ محب
أيوه كده ادخل في اللحام وكتبه
وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (28 أبريل 2007)

thanks eng/
محب الله ورسوله


----------



## mouhmeca1 (29 أبريل 2007)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا لك أخــــــــــــــي الفــــــــــــاضـــــــــــل


----------



## هيثم عبدالكريم (4 مايو 2007)

شكرا وبارك الله بجهودكم كما ارجو زيارة الموقع www.api.org للاطلاع على اخر بحوث اللحام


----------



## الأمير أمير (9 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

